

Website connecting Developers and Designers - fiesycal
http://builditwith.me/

======
whizkiddd
App is very slow to load and I (like most people) don't have the patience to
wait. Other than that, looks decent.You might want to look at the code again
or the host server to fix the speed issue.

------
code
Would be nice to add an option for both (for people who can design and code
but may want to connect with others anyway).

